# Band Logo's [and other misc]



## DevourTheDamned

Ill try to get some pics up soon of my work, hopefully later tonight. But as you'll all see from a few of my examples that Ill post, I love doing band logos, mostly for grindcore/deathmetal/[and unfortunately]some deathcore bands. I focus mainly on Gore Art and other morbidities.
I hope to get some pics up tonight, so please watch for the update! :]
and after you have a chance to see my art, let me know if you like it and if you think you might want a logo for your band with my sort of style, let me know!! 

[and fyi: I dont use any kinds of stencils or anything like that for my logo's, they are all my own fonts that I create and may or may not be uniform or even symmetrical, I dont strive for perfection, I want the look of _seemingly_ well done artwork.]


----------



## DevourTheDamned

Here are some of my artworks, one is unfinished and Ive used photoshop to enhance some of the drawings, contrast-wise. A few others I used photoshop to entirely alter. 


THIS IS A WARNING, I PRACTICE ZERO, NONE, NOT ONE OUNCE OF CENSORSHIP IN MY ARTWORK, PLEASE VIEW IT AS SUCH AND NOT AS 'PORNOGRAPHY' OR ANYTHING ELSE OF THAT SORT. I AM A NIHILIST AND A VERY DEMENTED INDIVIDUAL [IN MY OPINION] AND MY ARTWORK REFLECTS BOTH

-SOME OF THIS IS DEFINITELY FOR MATURE AUDIENCES ONLY, DUE TO THE DESCRIPTION AND MY INSPIRATION FOR SOME OF MY WORKS, SO PLEASE IF YOU ARENT MATURE ENOUGH TO HANDLE IT, DONT SCROLL DOWN-



First off, since I have some creepy ass obsession with Asylum corridors [really any long hallway, I just like the added element of latent insanity from the Asylums] this is a picture I found in Google images, I wish I could credit the original photographer, but Im not sure who did it. It originally had a few skylights and holes in the ceiling, but I used my not-so-great photoshop skills to get rid of them. I really havent named this one yet...but if I figure something neat out for it, Ill post it up.
And without any further waiting, here it is! :]








This next one is the first picture in my sketchbook, I was just really upset at a particular female that day, so I envisioned her being blasted in the chest by a shotgun whilst ghouls gnawed her hands and body and in further desecration, a pedophile fascinated by torture proceeds to kiss her lips then tear them [and most of her face] off in one might bite. Then he takes a pair of pliers and grabs her by the clitoris and tears it up her stomach. This one also lacks a name, but here it is:







This next work is one of my favorites, although it needs a bit of work anatomically [one of the things Im trying to improve on]. I have very strong opinions on anything that I actually take the time to consider, Abortion being one of those things, I only consider it a suitable thing to do under VERY specific circumstances, not that 'just-because-Im-a-stupid-teenager-and-got-knocked-up-so-Im-too-immature-to-handle-a-kid' bullshit, your problem, take care of it. Anyway, I also thought this opinion would make a pretty brutal picture after i heard about a girl near where I live being pregnant and having the child at school in the bathroom then flushing it down the toilet. [sick yes, but inspiring also]. After this incident I decided to create something involving 'self-abortion'. This one is simply [and obviously] titled: 

'The Abortion'






Now for some of the Band Logos Ive done, I only have two to show at the moment, more later hopefully, The first is for a band that Im planning currently called Chriophage [latin translation is Christ or God Eater] the second is for a Grindcore band that decided to, instead, opt for SceneMetal >.< ...traitors...and it was to be called 'The Rotting'. Here they are, Chriophage and The Rotting, respectively:












This last one is a reflection of inner anguish, angst [of course, being 18 will do that to you], hatred and an implosion of emotions in the mind, then an expansion of all the pain into a physical manifest, its not finished yet, but Im playing with it in photoshop and this is what I have so far, its called:

'Mental Attack'






Thats what I have for now, if you enjoyed any of them please let me know 
If it freaked you out, also let me know


----------



## eleven59

Interesting stuff.


----------



## DevourTheDamned

thanks alot dude :]
I just hope everyone can view these with an open mind like you 

although I do kinda wish I could put some sort of graphic warning in the title, lol


----------



## FYP666

DevourTheDamned said:


> 'Mental Attack'
> 
> 
> 
> D



Wow. Just wow. You have talent!

That drawing is really great, i wouldn't mind using that at all!

Otherwise, really gore and scary stuff... GREAT! I LOVE IT!


----------



## DevourTheDamned

wow thanks dude! 
that made my day!
I didnt expect anyone to react that way but thanks a frigging million! If you really are interested in using any of my stuff, or want something done, let me know man, we can work something out definitely.


----------



## drjenkins

Yeah man, Mental Attack is awesome! That's got album cover written all over it. It's got an edge to it without being too over the top, I really dig it. The others are a little too much for me, but I can totally understand the need to rid your head of things like that. I've had to do that myself from time to time. 

Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## DevourTheDamned

Haha! Thanks man!
I never really thought any of it was really that spectacular, but you guys have definitely boosted my confidence in my art 

Thanks alot!!


----------



## 7slinger

I could see this as a stickied thread

DTD, cool stuff


----------



## DevourTheDamned

Stickied?
wow 
that would be neat! haha
jeeze, all these complements...
im more used to these:


OH MY GODDDDD

what the hell??? youre sick!!

*points and whispers*


lol


----------



## 7slinger

DevourTheDamned said:


> all these complements...
> im more used to these:
> 
> 
> OH MY GODDDDD
> 
> what the hell??? youre sick!!
> 
> *points and whispers*



well, your artwork is clearly disturbed, but that's probably what we like about it


----------



## DevourTheDamned

haha, yeahh XD

I love it that way anyway.
I love my art like I love my music, INSAAAANE lol


----------



## psychoticsnoman

thats some cool shit you got there, I'm actually going to school for art, but i don't have anything as of yet that is worthy of posting, its just the basic still-lifes the professors set up in class

I really like "The Abortion" i used to draw alot of demented shit like that but haven't in a while


----------



## DevourTheDamned

Thanks dude :]
I actually like that one alot too, but I really do need to improve on my proportions and anatomy, muscle and bone structure and that stuff, then redraw it so it looks more realistic.

Dont you freaking HATE still lifes???
I cant stand them...they just arent interesting to me, theres nothing to them, no motives, no feelings, its just empty drawing with no real passion to back it up.
I dont believe in forcing people to draw shit.
which is why I have failed High School Art classes repeatedly XD


----------



## 7slinger

DevourTheDamned said:


> haha, yeahh XD
> 
> I love it that way anyway.
> I love my art like I love my music, INSAAAANE lol



you definitely have talent in the art department


----------



## DevourTheDamned

Thanks again dude :]


----------



## TomAwesome

You need to rework that logo. I can almost read it.


----------



## DevourTheDamned

awww dammit, really?!
crap >.<


youre talking about The Rotting righT?
lol
that was actually a request of the band so PPPP


----------



## Snorelax

Wow dude, that mental attack one is awesome. The gory drawings are a bit much for me, though.


----------



## Naren

I liked the first and last ones the best (the cooridor and the spiderweb like mental anguish).


----------



## metalhead6061

You my friend, have a fucking gift. I've never been much for gory shit. But, the explanations really helped my view on them and I totally respect them for what they are. 
You say that you failed your high school art classes. Have you had any formal training?


----------



## DevourTheDamned

metalhead6061 said:


> You my friend, have a fucking gift. I've never been much for gory shit. But, the explanations really helped my view on them and I totally respect them for what they are.
> You say that you failed your high school art classes. Have you had any formal training?



only what ive learned and what my art classes have taught me.
:]


----------



## MikeH

Amazing work man. I'm an aspiring artist myself but haven't came up with anything nearly as amazing or grotesque as you.


----------



## DevourTheDamned

haha, thanks dude :}
you guys are really inspiring


----------



## rahul_mukerji

Cannibal Corpse much ? 

Very nice art there. I like the abortion one. Seemed more "mature" than the skull (everyone seems to draw skulls these days).

Liked the last pic as well.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

That's awesome! If I ever get around to finishing my demo, I'll get talking to you about potential artwork


----------



## Thrashmanzac

mental attack looks fucking awesome mate.
seruously, great art


----------



## thedonutman

DevourTheDamned said:


>


This is really cool, it could make a cool album cover.


DevourTheDamned said:


>



This is fucking weird  It looks like concept artwork for a really fucked up game/film  Ever considered doing anything like that?


----------



## DeathRequest23

i do need an album cover and a band logo and ur work is amazing i love the first one and the last one for covers and ur logos are good so let me know if you can do somthing for me the bands name is Death Request we play death and thrash metal our influences are Slayer, Pantera, cradle of filth, cannibal corpse ect.


----------



## BETAhax

Hey, really nice work, if you have some free time, do you mind making me one?
Just letters, my band name is BrokeN FacE were grindcore.
you can post here or email to me if you'd like
[email protected]
thanks.


----------



## Panterica

mental attack rules


----------



## Thrashmanzac

more?


----------

